# The worst case of east-west feet I've seen



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

This is Indie, a foster dog I took in a week ago. He has low thyroid and a bad case of bacterial and fungal skin infection. Do you think any of this has to do with WHY his feet are this way??







And he's got east-west EARS too...

















He's such a goof! And really sweet. But if they tested his genetics, I think his dad was really a moose... Here's a shot of him beside my standard-sized bitch.










So, what do you think?


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

Yup, definitely a moose. LOL


----------



## mybiggestbaby (Aug 25, 2009)

I think he's absolutely adorable! Koda's grandfather looked just like that, the biggest shepherd I have ever seen. Not just tall or long legged, but perfectly proportioned, just huge. He was a Hungarian import. 
He had the best disposition too. When we went to the breeders to look at the pups, he let them out of the puppy room into the living room where the other adults were crated. Several of the puppies were nervous when the older dogs began barking as we came in the door, and they all ran to HIS crate and squashed against the mesh. He nuzzeled them, and then lay with his head on his paws, instead of barking at us like the others, so sweet. He was a big reason we chose to get our dog there. Koda is big boned like him too. He lays in the most bizarre positions like that too, were always laughing at his goofy poses. 
Lupine makes a collar with moose on it. That would be perfect on him!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Aw poor boy look at that black skin








I hope he makes a steady recovery. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

What a sweetheart! Reminds me of my Vegas who also was oversized but proportioned right. A gentle giant and it sounds like he is too. Hope he feels better soon! Good luck with him and enjoy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

what a sweet old guy!


----------

